# COLOR BARS by JEVRIES for sale now!



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Runs on 3V coin cell battery (does not come with the kit). Wires can be attached to 
the battery using heat shrink wrap, electrical tape, coin cell batteryholder or small clamp.</span>

Price at the moment: 15 euro + 1,50 euro shipping/ $22,50 + $2 shipping.

Paypal only! [email protected] please include shipping address![/b]</span>


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0  :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP FOR J! NICE LITTLE DETAIL ITEM SIR ! THANKS FOR OFFERING THESE TO THE MODELING HOBBIEST !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

It Looks Sick .....   

Really like the BOMAN style Casing :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks guys! First batch almost sold out!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

PAYMENT SENT..... :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 30 2009, 01:26 PM~15230082
> *PAYMENT SENT..... :0
> *


Thanx! Payment received, ships out tommorow!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HELL YEAH.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

clean Jay as usual.. I Love the case...I am still stoked about mine but I cant get pass the case and the boman style knob. nice touch homie...
can you cast some cadi style bumper kit's? and would it be worth it to you
if other people wanted to buy them..with or without rim...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 30 2009, 08:58 PM~15234921
> *clean Jay as usual.. I Love the case...I am still stoked about mine but I cant get pass the case and the boman style knob. nice touch homie...
> can you cast some cadi style bumper kit's? and would it be worth it to you
> if other people wanted to buy them..with or without rim...
> *


We're working on the caddy bumperkit. I have a long list of parts that I'm working on.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 30 2009, 12:15 PM~15228727
> *Runs on 3V coin cell battery (does not come with the kit). Wires can be attached to
> the battery using heat shrink wrap, electrical tape, coin cell batteryholder or small clamp.</span>
> 
> ...


man i need a few of them! man they will look "REAL GOOD" in a 1/16th scale


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 30 2009, 03:38 PM~15231395
> *HELL YEAH.....
> *


Color bar shipped!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 30 2009, 11:15 AM~15228727
> *Runs on 3V coin cell battery (does not come with the kit). Wires can be attached to
> the battery using heat shrink wrap, electrical tape, coin cell batteryholder or small clamp.</span>
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2009, 11:55 AM~15240081
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanx! Payment received! Ships out first thing tomorrow!   

*Color Bars are sold out at the moment!*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 1 2009, 12:48 PM~15240515
> *Thanx! Payment received! Ships out first thing tomorrow!
> 
> Color Bars are sold out at the moment!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


wern't kidding about LIMITED huh?

Hope you make more and I have funds for next round


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 1 2009, 04:54 AM~15237293
> *Color bar shipped!!
> *


koo...now ill have a mini version of the real deal......


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 1 2009, 07:00 PM~15243777
> *koo...now ill have a mini version of the real deal......
> 
> 
> ...


That's tight!! and expensive! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 1 2009, 01:54 PM~15241087
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> wern't kidding about LIMITED huh?
> 
> ...


*I'll let you guys know when I have a new batch ready. Will prolly be the last batch as well.   *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

J, can you get a pic of the switch/wire setup behind the 64 dash?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2009, 10:34 PM~15246153
> *J, can you get a pic of the switch/wire setup behind the 64 dash?
> *


I will, this weekend inc. an easy solution on creating a battery clip.

*I advise to create a small slot on the chassis and use a small amount of glue (epoxy, superglue, etc) 
<span style=\'color:red\'>BUT ONLY ON THE METAL SIDE OF THE SWITCH! 
This is to prevent the switch from getting stuck because of the glue.
To make things easier you can also use a small piece of L-shaped styrene that you glue to the switch and than glue it on the chassis.
The safest way is to simply glue the switch with flat metal side straight to the chassis.

Take great care when handling the casing it's FRAGILE especially when you remove the screen for painting. 
The knob can also be removed.*</span>


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 1 2009, 10:02 PM~15245826
> *I'll let you guys know when I have a new batch ready. Will prolly be the last batch as well.
> *


ill be getting another one.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

please pm me when they are avaliable again.. or i can just pay now and wait lmk thanks


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 2 2009, 11:06 AM~15249186
> *please pm me when they are avaliable again.. or i can just pay now and wait lmk thanks
> *


*I will post when I have created new ones!*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*When you have problems with the wires not connecting correctly than you can use a drop of solder on the wires ends
so that it creates a better contact with the battery.*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN I CANT WAIT TO GET MINE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 3 2009, 05:50 AM~15256248
> *MAN I CANT WAIT TO GET MINE! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 3 2009, 08:32 AM~15256744
> *x2
> *


Should arrive within 4 to 7 business days.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 3 2009, 07:32 AM~15256744
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x4


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*One thing I found out is that using two LR44 button cells (each 1.5V) the color bar produces 
a wider range of colors than using one CR2032 (3V). No clue why that is but it looks more spectacular.*


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 1 2009, 07:00 PM~15243777
> *koo...now ill have a mini version of the real deal......
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW-OFF!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i got it today...wow....this thing is fu*&ing badass...thanks man....


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 4 2009, 10:58 AM~15263873
> *SHOW-OFF!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yup....kind of glad i didnt sell it....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 2 2009, 08:49 PM~15249553
> *I will post when I have created new ones!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 5 2009, 04:39 PM~15275314
> *i got it today...wow....this thing is fu*&ing badass...thanks man....
> *


Good to hear! Speedy delivery by the way.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*New color bars will be ready before the weekend!*</span>


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

got mine today damn its tiny and cool as hell. dont know if my fat fngers will be able to assemble it... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 6 2009, 11:35 AM~15282649
> *got mine today damn its tiny and cool as hell. dont know if my fat fngers will be able to assemble it... :biggrin:
> *


Hehehe...it is small. Just be carefull with it. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 6 2009, 08:17 PM~15282462
> *New color bars will be ready before the weekend!</span>
> *





First light sanded it then fine primer then flat black paint 

EASY.......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

im very happy with what i got, can i send my deposit for #2? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 6 2009, 12:28 PM~15283172
> *First light sanded it then fine primer then flat black paint
> 
> EASY.......
> ...



oh im lovin it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 6 2009, 06:18 PM~15286433
> *im very happy with what i got, can i send my deposit for #2? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* :biggrin: Looks good painted! And you taped the top!
I left the screen wider for support during shipping. If you like you can cut it to size so it fits exactly in the opening.*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i used masking tape painted flat black on the top , i allready cut the screen down , i just took those pics as soon as i got it assembled and working.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 6 2009, 10:23 PM~15289252
> *i used masking tape painted flat black  on the top , i allready cut the screen down , i just took those pics as soon as i got it assembled and working.
> *


*Nice! I will include black vinyl tape with the next batch.*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Those are awesome.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

those turned out really nice.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx guys!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

GOT IT YESTERDAY THANX IT IS REALY NICE J.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 7 2009, 03:17 PM~15295215
> *GOT IT YESTERDAY THANX IT IS REALY NICE J.
> *


Glad to hear you like it!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 6 2009, 12:28 PM~15283172
> *First light sanded it then fine primer then flat black paint
> 
> EASY.......
> ...


 hell yea...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 6 2009, 06:18 PM~15286433
> *im very happy with what i got, can i send my deposit for #2? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very clean...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Order before Wednesday on Thursday the 15th I'm on my way to Japan for 3 weeks.

$22,50 + $2 shipping or 15 euro + 1,50 euro shipping.

Paypal only: [email protected]*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

PAYMENT SENT!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 10 2009, 05:36 AM~15318345
> *PAYMENT SENT!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Item shipped!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOLY SHIT THIS FUCKER IS BAD ASS!!!! GOT MINE TODAY J!! DAMN ITS SMALL!!
I'VE NEVER EVER SEEN A SWITCH SOOOO SMALL!! CRAZY! I NEED 2 MORE!! GOT PAYPAL READY. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 6 2009, 06:18 PM~15286433
> *im very happy with what i got, can i send my deposit for #2? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn those are nice.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 10 2009, 02:16 PM~15320294
> *HOLY SHIT THIS FUCKER IS BAD ASS!!!! GOT MINE TODAY J!! DAMN ITS SMALL!!
> I'VE NEVER EVER SEEN A SWITCH SOOOO SMALL!! CRAZY! I NEED 2 MORE!! GOT PAYPAL READY. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro! Glad you like it!!  

Thanx Bigg's!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 10 2009, 02:50 AM~15318218
> *only part that's not done is the area where the knob sits.
> Use minral spirits and clean thoroughly with cotton stick!!
> 
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 11 2009, 11:55 AM~15323243
> *only part that's not done is the area where the knob sits.
> Use minral spirits and clean thoroughly with cotton stick!!
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 11 2009, 02:35 PM~15325301
> *
> *


*All packages are shipped!! 2 Color Bars left!*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 12 2009, 01:35 PM~15330004
> *All packages are shipped!! 2 Color Bars left!
> *




Save one for me J


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 12 2009, 06:48 PM~15335813
> *Save one for me J
> *


*One Left!!* :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 13 2009, 08:27 AM~15339039
> *One Left!!  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS J


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*COLOR BARS are SOLD OUT!!!*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

so , thats how many worldwide???


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 14 2009, 12:14 AM~15350796
> *COLOR BARS are SOLD OUT!!!
> *



shit lol how did i miss out twice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 13 2009, 11:25 PM~15350889
> *so , thats how many worldwide???
> *


*25 exactly! It was fun to do but I'm not sure if I will do another round*.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 14 2009, 01:17 AM~15351126
> *25 exactly! It was fun to do but I'm not sure if I will do another round.
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

slightly more expensive than the first version though.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Does that mean I still gotta chance?! :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 10:46 AM~16325945
> *Does that mean I still gotta chance?! :cheesy:
> *


That's right.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 18 2010, 09:44 AM~16325920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not missing out this time. Definately getting some of these.....when will these be ready J?


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah want one too!!! lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 18 2010, 11:03 AM~16326081
> *I'm not missing out this time. Definately getting some of these.....when will these be ready J?
> *


Next week I will have the first batch ready.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 18 2010, 11:44 AM~16325920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 18 2010, 02:31 PM~16326351
> *Next week I will have the first batch ready.
> *




:biggrin: hit me up wen your done  i want one


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*New version J-Sonic color bar will cost:

$28,50 painted and assambled or $24,50 unpainted and unassambled plus $2 shipping.
Created in limited series only!*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

AHH SHIT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Cant wait!!!! :x:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Jan 19 2010, 12:33 AM~16335457
> *Cant wait!!!! :x:
> *


x2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 18 2010, 07:44 PM~16325920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 18 2010, 10:20 PM~16335334
> *New version J-Sonic color bar will cost:
> 
> $28,50 painted and assambled or $24,50 unpainted and unassambled plus $2 shipping.
> ...


PM sent J :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh snap! Gotta beef up my paypal...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 20 2010, 01:04 AM~16348364
> *Oh snap! Gotta beef up my paypal...
> *


x2


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

are these still for sale i would like one


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Are the new ones ready J?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*First batch is ready for shipping!! I only have a very small quantity, PM me for ordering!

Completely assambled. Price: $28,50 + $2 shipping. PayPal only!
If possible please use the private payment option I hate paying the $1.50 or so Paypal fee.*


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

i will take one pm me the info


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Payment sent along with PM J


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 29 2010, 08:52 AM~16450156
> *Payment sent along with PM J
> *


Payment received and PM replied! Thanks! Ships out tomorrow.

J.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I will take 1 pm me paypal info please!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 29 2010, 09:58 AM~16450650
> *I will take 1 pm me paypal info please!
> *


Payment payable to:

[email protected]

Please select private payment/ gift.
I ship tomorrow.

J.


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

payment sent


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 29 2010, 12:13 PM~16452316
> *Payment payable to:
> 
> [email protected]
> ...



sent homie thanks!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 18 2010, 10:44 AM~16325920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real good Jev.. I still like the first one you did...
And the name (J sonic) that's make's it sound OG (throw back)
Thats was too cleaver!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 29 2010, 03:26 PM~16453502
> *sent homie thanks!
> *


Thanks! Ships today.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders are shipped!!*


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: can hardly wait :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 18 2010, 07:44 PM~16325920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Save a assembled one for me J


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 12:02 PM~16460858
> *Save a assembled one for me J
> *


No prob!!

All I can say is that I'm pretty excited about this final version!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 30 2010, 01:17 PM~16460942
> *No prob!!
> 
> All I can say is that I'm pretty excited about this final version!
> *



wish i had paypall  

:happysad:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 30 2010, 12:19 PM~16460956
> *wish i had paypall
> 
> :happysad:
> *


Sorry bro. International money orders are way to expensive. I have no idea what other ways there are to transfer money internationaly.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 30 2010, 04:21 PM~16461905
> *Sorry bro. International money orders are way to expensive. I have no idea what other ways there are to transfer money internationaly.
> *



its  i completly understand why maybe i can get a homie to do it for me  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 30 2010, 09:17 PM~16460942
> *No prob!!
> 
> All I can say is that I'm pretty excited about this final version!
> *



Thanks J


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*$28,50 + $2 shipping*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Almost sold out, 4 left!!   *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:banghead: DAMN WISH I HAD PAYPAL!!!!! THOSE ARE NICE JEVRIES!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 1 2010, 02:26 PM~16478553
> *:banghead: DAMN WISH I HAD PAYPAL!!!!!  THOSE ARE NICE JEVRIES!!!!!
> *


Thanx bro! It sucks that there's no other easy way to wire money. Not sure but I think you don't need a creditcard to sign up for a Paypal account.


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Money sent....Hope I made it :x: ???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Feb 2 2010, 12:53 AM~16485919
> *Money sent....Hope I made it  :x: ???
> *


Just in time. :biggrin: :biggrin:  Will ship it today!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2010, 09:07 AM~16467020
> *2 left!!</span> :biggrin:  *


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 2 2010, 01:37 AM~16486048
> *Just in time. :biggrin:  :biggrin:    Will ship it today!
> *


Thanx....PM sent


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*1 left!! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damnit! why do i have to be broke as a joke right now :angry: 



good luck with the sale J


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2010, 08:07 AM~16467020
> *$28,50 + $2 shipping
> 
> 
> ...


did I get the complete package deal with my order???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks homie i got it today and its freaken small bad ass


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juanz1947_@Feb 4 2010, 05:58 PM~16514617
> *thanks homie i got it today and its freaken small bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


*That's pretty fast!! Glad you like it!!   *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Feb 4 2010, 05:21 PM~16514314
> *did I get the complete package deal with my order???? :0  :0  :0
> *


*Yep, all orders are send like this!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 4 2010, 10:06 PM~16518273
> *Yep, all orders are send like this!
> *


wooohooo I cant wait till mine show up :biggrin: thanks again bro!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam... Why didn't my 'ol lady check the mail earlier?!? Just got my Color Bar today J! Hooked it up just now with the lighs off... MY kids nearly shit their pants!!! SERIOUS PROPS on this one!!!   I know this sounds crazy but, my next traditional build is being built AROUND this colorbar!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 12:49 AM~16537512
> *Dam... Why didn't my 'ol lady check the mail earlier?!? Just got my Color Bar today J! Hooked it up just now with the lighs off... MY kids nearly shit their pants!!! SERIOUS PROPS on this one!!!     I know this sounds crazy but, my next traditional build is being built AROUND this colorbar!!!
> *


*Good to hear it arrived! Can't wait to see it on your new build!!*


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I'll post pics, for sure...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*They will be available on my Blog 'n Shop later on against a higher price.*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Got mine Saturday bro! Thanks much  It's bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Feb 8 2010, 09:03 AM~16548066
> *Got mine Saturday bro! Thanks much  It's bad ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

J.
Got mine today.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 16 2010, 01:35 PM~16629918
> *J.
> Got mine today.
> *


GREAT to hear!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

GOT MY VER. 2 TODAY, THAT MAKES 3 FOR ME , 2 VER 1 AND 1 VER 2!!!! THANKS J!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 16 2010, 02:49 PM~16630436
> *GOT MY VER. 2 TODAY, THAT MAKES 3 FOR ME , 2 VER 1 AND 1 VER 2!!!! THANKS J!!
> *


Perfect!   

*A new batch of J-Sonic Color Bars will only be sold thru my Blog & Shop!*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2010, 08:39 AM~16636887
> *Perfect!
> 
> A new batch of J-Sonic Color Bars will only be sold thru my Blog & Shop!
> *



And maybe some RESIN goodies in tha future ....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 03:23 AM~16637997
> *And maybe some RESIN goodies in tha future  ....
> *


*Here's the list of expected goodies:

1/24 Big body Cadillac Brougham
1/24 Zenith style spinners
1/24 LS clip and rear bumper
1/24 Aoshima copy wire wheels
1/12 J's wire wheels, tires and Zenith style knock off's*


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2010, 07:37 AM~16638127
> *Here's the list of expected goodies:
> 
> 1/24 Big body Cadillac Brougham
> ...





and knowing you and your attention to detail, im sure the big body is gonna be on point


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2010, 01:37 PM~16638127
> *Here's the list of expected goodies:
> 
> 1/24 Big body Cadillac Brougham
> ...





Count me in for all that stuff bro


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2010, 04:37 AM~16638127
> *Here's the list of expected goodies:
> 
> 1/24 Big body Cadillac Brougham
> ...


 :wow: :0 I cant wait 4 all that 2 come out :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2010, 03:37 AM~16638127
> *Here's the list of expected goodies:
> 
> 1/24 Big body Cadillac Brougham
> ...



WTF?!? :wow: :wow: :wow: AAWWWWW YEEEAH!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

got mine the other day....I tripped out all who saw it.... thanx Jevries cant wait for more of your products... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Feb 17 2010, 09:17 PM~16646256
> *got mine the other day....I tripped out all who saw it.... thanx Jevries cant wait for more of your products... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for letting me know I'm glad you like it!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 17 2010, 06:52 PM~16644170
> *WTF?!? :wow:  :wow:  :wow: AAWWWWW YEEEAH!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


It's going to be a good year! :biggrin:   

Created the spinners for 1/24 and 1/12. yesterday.
Unfortunately everything takes a bit longer to because I need to get 14 different items ready before I can ship it out to get chromed...but it's gettin' there.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*To The Top*


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2010, 10:33 PM~16648274
> *It's going to be a good year! :biggrin:
> 
> Created the spinners for 1/24 and 1/12. yesterday.
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

yeah!! cant wait for your 1/12's to come out


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

sorry kind of old topic but you still selling those color bars?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2010, 05:37 AM~16638127
> *Here's the list of expected goodies:
> 
> 1/24 Big body Cadillac Brougham
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74_Glass_@Jul 2 2010, 11:56 AM~17945715
> *sorry kind of old topic but you still selling those color bars?
> *


I have only one left.


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 2 2010, 01:10 PM~17946442
> *I have only one left.
> *


PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

:x:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 2 2010, 01:10 PM~17946442
> *I have only one left.
> *


SOLD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*The FINAL batch of J-Sonic 1/25 scale Color Bars!
**
Super tiny Color Bar, already assambled including micro switch, 3V coin battery and miniature packaging.

$37,50 a set. International Priority shipping included. PAYPAL ONLY!
Registered shipping is not an option anymore since they raised the price of this service to $20. 
I'm NOT responsible if an item gets lost during shipping! In all the years of trading only two packages were reported missing.
*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I want one. Pm me your info again please.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Pay Pal address: [email protected]
Please use personal payment option I don't like to sponsor Pay Pal.

Make sure to leave your address!!
Thanks!*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice


X-2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

jevries said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

jevries said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's bad ass!:thumbsup:


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

man your always coming up with really cool ideas and stuff awesome work


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

J I'll take one. I'll pay ya tonight


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Money received, ships out today. Thanks!!





mademan said:


> J I'll take one. I'll pay ya tonight


----------



## fatcity209 (Jul 30, 2011)

Are the wheels and/or knockoffs still available?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

fatcity209 said:


> knockoffs still available?


x2 I could use more, I just got the last batch i bought back from chrome.... love em!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Unfortunately not. Like the Color Bar it takes too much time to finish one set. I need to figure out a way to make the process easier so that is saves time and keep it affordable.*




fatcity209 said:


> Are the wheels and/or knockoffs still available?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

IAM ready I need about 5 asap


----------

